# The BigGuy's youtube channel



## BigGuy

Hi guys and gals i will be uploading tips and tricks, unboxing videos and general vaping related videos from time to time.

If you want anything done in particular please leave a comment but make sure to tag me so that i see the message.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdciWgszikWFQUI3h4cQFlQ

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## RevnLucky7

Useful little vid on the Velocity style deck coils. I learned something today.
I always had nitty gritty issues with the leads going into the posts sometimes causing hot spots as my cotton starts weighing down as it wont be touching that part of the coil anymore. This solves it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy

@RevnLucky7 Glad i could help.


----------



## Dave1

Awesome. It's the little things that make the biggest difference. Waiting for more.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy

Hi ladies and gents here is my review on the Limitless XL please excuse all the hhhmmm and hhhaaaass im not used to doing these things but will get some new equipment to do better reviews after Vapecon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy

Limitless XL single coil wicking. Dual coil video uploading.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## boxerulez

Thanks @BigGuy

Will be checking out both after midnight when #DataHasFallen

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Fabulous. Gonna give it a go now...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

@BigGuy Wow, thanks for those very cool clips! I learned 4 new clever tricks that I will most certainly be trying. I like short and sweet You Tube tutorials. Cannot stand it when people stretch out the clip unnecessarily. I will be keeping an eye on your channel. Its also great to watch something "Home grown".

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy

As promised the second video on how to wick up the Dual coil for the limitless XL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Great video @BigGuy 
Short and concise. Came across very clearly
Great fluffing tip! I dont have this tank but am wondering if that fluffing would apply to other tanks too

Lol, I liked the background night sounds of the crickets and other animals or whatever they were. Coiling in Africa!


----------



## BigGuy

Ha HA i was at home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

Hi Guys and gals here is the video as promised on the Transformer RDA

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez

BigGuy said:


> Limitless XL single coil wicking. Dual coil video uploading.



@BigGuy you are a star. Saving me 100ml per week atleast I can now run my 24g Kanthal 9wrap in here instead of that godawfully thirsty chip coils.


Thanks Sir. You are a gentleman and a scholar of vape.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez

And big up to the hadidas in the background. Proudly South African!!!

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BigGuy

Hi guys and gals here is the video as promised on the IJoy Combo RDTA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

@BigGuy Nice review. I like!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy

Review on the FUJI GTA by Digiflavor. single coil paradise for the beginner to the advanced user.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

@BigGuy Nice review. Has anyone got one of these yet? I am pretty tempted even though it is a single coil. I am not a cloud chaser, so I am happy with single coils. The biggest thing that irritates me is a leaking tank. Having looked around, I picked up that if you don't wick this properly, it may leak from the bottom air holes. Where as the new Limitless Plus RDTA 25 mm has no bottom airflow so this won't happen. I like this middle coil style, so it's a toss between both.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigGuy

Some feedback on the Transformer RDA, I tried out the postless deck for squanking and i have to say with the long top cap i think i prefer it over the velocity deck.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## spiv

BigGuy said:


> Some feedback on the Transformer RDA, I tried out the postless deck for squanking and i have to say with the long top cap i think i prefer it over the velocity deck.



I'm using the postless deck with the short cap (but the curvy mouthpiece part from the tall cap) and it's great. The coils sit right there at the air intake so the air hits it directly. 

@BigGuy, how high are your coils if you're using the tall cap?


----------



## BigGuy

quiet low actually about 5 mm from the base


----------



## boxerulez

@Raindance

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

Hi ladies and gents dont forget tonight at 8:30pm we will be doing our live feed but this time we will be doing it via YouTube so look forward to seeing you. Dont forget to subscribe to get notified when we go live. Lots nice prizes up for grabs for one lucky winner. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdciWgszikWFQUI3h4cQFlQ

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy

Okay so we have put all the names that commented on last nights Kylin review on YouTube into our lucky hat software and we have a winner folks. Please get in contact with me to claim your prize


----------



## Ugi

well done Ruan

@Akash lucked out again....lol


----------



## Akash

What to do bru @Ugi atleast we tried. I even tried to put the other ou's off

Well done Ruan. Enjoy and don't overfill!


----------



## BigGuy

Hi ladies and gents, this week Hugo and myself are heading down to Cape Town for a short holiday so i cant guarantee that i will be able to do a live feed this week. What i might do is on Thursday night depending on internet speed where we are staying get on and say hi and get Hugo in front of the camera.

But i will let you know.


----------



## BigGuy

I would like to try something different for tomorrows feed. not only will i give away the prize at the end i will also give a prize to one person who asks a question.

So what i need for you to do is on the Sir Vape facebook page on this post ask a question about vaping so as to allow me to get questions in before hand and get the answers and speed up the weekly feeds.

The random hat software will be used to choose a winner but please remember to only ask questions on the Sir Vape facebook page under this exact thread.


----------



## BigGuy

BigGuy live feed will start at 8pm on the 17/05 with guest appearance by Mr Hazeworks himself, dont forget to subscribe to the channel the link is attached.


----------



## BigGuy

Bigguy live feed competition and rules and prizes. Please follow the rules and most of all have fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

